# ارجو المساعده استخدام الطاقه الشمسيه فى تحليه المياه



## عمرو عزوز (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالب فى قسم ميكانيكا قوى واخترت مشروع تخرج عن استخدام الطاقه الشمسيه فى تحليه مياه البحر ارجو المساعده


----------



## معذب المحويت (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## الباتل1 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

معذب المحويت قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


مشكور علي ايش الرجل يطلب المساعدة 
اخي لو لدي خبر في هذا المجال لما بخلت عليك
​


----------



## مهندس موهوب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوي انت تقدر تطلع طاقه من البخار و انت تحلي المياه


----------



## jassim78 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

موقع مفيد http://www.4enveng.com/pdetails.php?id=51
وهذا كتيب بسيط يشرح طريقة التصميم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/100661846/a127f402/Solar_Heating_Systems.html


----------



## محمد 122 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الذهاب الى المشاركة التالية التي بها عرض تقديمي عن تحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t231997.html
انا مشرف على طلبة الان يعملون في نفس المجال تحلية المياه باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية انا مستعد لو عندك اي استفسار
والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندسة السعدي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجوك اخي لو كان مشروع طلابك عن الحوض الشمسي فاني محتاجة له جدا فافدني وخاصة في حسابات الحوض الشمسي يوفقك الله لكل خير


----------

